# [GUIDE] Full FileSystem Access over SFTP / CMD over SSH on Windows 10 Mobile



## snickler (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all,

This guide uses the built-in SSH server on the phone that gets activated once you enable Device Discovery to give us *TRUE* full file system access. MTP doesn't truly give full file system access as there are files and folders that aren't accessible still. 

* NOTE: * The automation of the steps listed in this whole guide has been incorporated into an easy GUI within @gus33000 's app called Interop Tools.  Big thanks to him for taking the time to simplify this whole process. 



Many thanks to @gus33000 [For the simplification and guinea pig process ] and @black_blob [ For making me try the UMCIAuditMode trick again]! 

Manual Steps for SFTP




*Tools needed*


 @djamol's  Root Tool , or even the OEMSetting.reg tweak that @WojtasXda came up with
 Some SFTP program (Swish Easy SFTP works the BEST, WinSCP works second best, but for some reason it can't read the root C: drive from SFTP).


*Steps: *


 If you're using @djamol's Root Tool, use @vcfan's Lumia Registry Editor for this
 The following keys should be set to the following string values under the Path of *System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser*

Represented in this guide as *key*: value

*stfp-home-dir* : C:\
*default-home-dir* : C:\
*sftp-mkdir-rex* :  .*
*sftp-open-dir-rex* : .*
*sftp-read-file-rex * : .*
*sftp-remove-file-rex* : .*
*sftp-rmdir-rex* : .*
*sftp-stat-rex* :  .*
*sftp-write-file-rex* : .*
*auth-method* :  password
*user-pin* : 1234

 After you've verified that at least one of these keys have been set, exit the app 
[*] Go to the phone settings app and put your Windows 10 Mobile phone in Developer Mode, activate Device Discovery then turn on Pair mode
[*] Pair to your phone using WConnect, either from usb connect mode ("*wconnect usb*") or IP (*wconnect youripaddress*) using the pin on your device
[*] When this is complete, go to *%USERPROFILE%\appdata\local\Microsoft\WConnectSrv*. In this directory, you should see a *privkey.pem* file. Hold on to this
[*] Open up PuttyGen, click on the *Conversions *menu and then click* Import key*. Point to the path that contains the privkey.pem file, then press Okay
[*] Back in PuttyGen, click on the *Save private key* button and then save the .ppk file off somewhere that you'll remember. 
[*] Open Pagent, click *Add key* and point to the .ppk file you generated before. You'll want to make sure this is ALWAYS running.


*If using Swish*

Go to Windows Explorer, dbl-click on the Swish icon under Devices and Drives. Click on Add SFTP Connection at the top
 Enter in a label that you wish to save the connection present as . 
 Under host your phone's IP as Host. 
 Enter in Sirepuser as the User. 
 Enter / as the Path.
 Press Create
 Go back to the Swish folder then click on the connection that you just created *(YOU MUST HAVE PAGENT RUNNING FOR THIS TO WORK).*
 When prompted, enter "1234" as the password.


*If using WinSCP:*

 Open WinSCP. Underneath of the Password box, click on Advanced.

 Click on the SFTP menu item and set the Preferred SFTP protocol version to 2
 Click on the SSH -> Authentication menu item. Click Allow agent forwarding, click on the ellipsis next to Private key file and choose the .ppk file you saved from PuttyGen

  Press Ok to save the settings
 Back on the WinSCP main screen, enter in your phone's Wi-Fi IP into host name and for the User name, type in Sirepuser. Press save and then save this session as a "Site" in WinSCP
 Login. When prompted, enter "1234" as the password.
 You'll receive an error initially about not being able to browse /C/ and blah blah. You can right-click and click on Goto Folder. /C/Data will be a nice folder to start at since that's where most of the goodies are.

Voila, you should know be able to have full file system access.

Now there are a *FEW* caveats to this.. 


If you're looking to modify/download any of the important files in the AOW folder, you won't be able to. For SOME REASON, it's returning "No such file or directory" if you try to download/modify some certain files. It will also return this if you try to do the same for the registry hives.
If you happen to remove all paired pins on your phone, you must add pin from the phone and use the pin as the password to your SFTP session



*I'm tired of my SFTP access cutting out because the WiFi disappears when the screen goes to lock >_<. What do I do?!?!!?*

Using the same Lumia Registry Editor from Djamol's Root Tool, Head to the *\system\currentcontrolset\services\keepwifionsvc* Path and set the following * DWORD * value

Start => 2

For some reason the service that keeps wifi running even while the screen is under lock is disabled on 10512. This enables it. Reboot and you'll have WiFi working under lock screen on 10512. 





Manual Steps for running CMD over SSH (assuming you've done the SFTP steps above) * Redstone builds required. 10586.XXX builds will NOT work* 




*Tools Needed: *


 IoT Insider Preview ISO
 Interop Tools - Download the latest arm package and all packages from the Dependencies directory. Install the dependencies first, THEN install the app. 
 Pageant
 Putty


*Steps:*

First, you'll need to download the Windows IoT Core Insider Preview ISO. Mount it and then install the MSI. Next, you'll need to go into Disk Management (diskmgmt.msc) and create a new 4GB VHD by clicking Action-> Create VHD. Set the location to any place you wish for it to be, set the size to 4GB and keep the rest the same. Pay attention to the disk number shown in the Disk Management screen after you create and mount that VHD (They have a blue drive icon to the left of them).

When this is complete, open up an elevated command prompt. Go to C:\Program Files (x86\Microsoft IoT\FFU. 
Run the following command: 


```
dism.exe /Apply-Image /ImageFile:flash.ffu /ApplyDrive:\\.\PhysicalDriveN /SkipPlatformCheck
```

Where N is the disk number. At this point, you should start seeing a bunch of volumes created. The MainOS volume is the one we'll care about.
Go to that drive and copy the Windows\System32\cmd.exe and Windows\system32\en-us\cmd.exe.mui to your phone's Document's folder.

Next step is to open up the Interop Tools app, and tap on the Interop Unlock menu item from the hamburger menu. Select the option to restore NDTKSvc, reboot.
When the device comes back up, re-open Interop Tools and this time click on the Registry Editor from the hamburger menu. 

Enter the following values, then press Write Data:

*Registry Hive : *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
*Registry Type: *String
*Registry Key Path: *SYSTEM\Controlset001\Control\SSH\Sirepuser
*Registry Value Name:* default-shell
*Registry Value Data:* C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents\cmd.exe

Write this key tap on the hamburger menu and go to the Registry Browser. Travel to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> ControlSet001 -> Control -> Ci.*

Tap the + button on the application bar and make sure the values are set to the following and then press Write:

*Registry Hive:* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
*Registry Type:* Integer
*Registry Key Path:* SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\CI
*Registry Value Name:* UMCIAuditMode
*Registry Value Data:* 1

This actually enables the execution of unsigned executables. This is how we end up making CMD and the other programs work ^_^.

Reboot your phone. Wait a good 3-5 minutes before you try doing anything because your phone will be acting very unstable (Some apps crashing, and others working). 
While you have pageant open and the private key added, open up a putty SSH session to your phone using the username of Sirepuser. You should be delighted at this point (If you did everything correctly) to see a Command Prompt. You should be getting random resource string errors when you try typing DIR, etc and this is due to the fact that we don't have the mui string in the correct place. Let's fix that.

* ONE BIG THING TO NOTE: * running CMD in SSH is very sensitive to keystrokes. If you are typing a command and press backspace even once, then the command won't send at all. It will state that it doesn't recognize what you're doing, so be sure to type these things in FLAWLESSLY (yeah it's annoying)


What we want to do now is then copy the cmd.exe to C:\Windows\System32 and the cmd.exe.mui to C:\Windows\System32\en-US. Run the following commands:

copy c:\Data\Users\Public\cmd.exe c:\Windows\System32
copy c:\Data\Users\Public\cmd.exe.mui c:\Windows\System32\en-US

Back on your phone, go back to Interop Tools and click on the Registry Editor. Follow the same exact steps as you did for changing the default-shell key, but make one change:

Registry Value Data: C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe

At this point, restart your putty session and then you'll be good to go with CMD running over SSH as *SYSTEM*!

*Extra: *

There was a reason I said to copy off the system32 folder somewhere... If you follow the same process to get the files to your Documents folder and move them over to system32, you can have quite a bit of exes to run from the command line. The easiest thing to do is to use xcopy to get everything there. 

*Extra #2: *
You can run .NET Console apps in CMD if they are named the following 3 names: TailoredDeploy.exe, WConnectAgent.exe or WConnectAgentLauncher.exe. 

Make a directory on your SD Card named "test" or put it in the test directory on your phone's C: drive and it should go. Beware that the runtime is weird on the phone and not ALL things are possible to do with a .NET Console app

* PLEASE... For the love of god DO NOT add DefApps to the Administrators group if you don't want all of your apps to stop working *




Have fun ^_^

Also...

*USE THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK! I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU BLOW UP YOUR PHONE ON PURPOSE OR BY ACCIDENT *


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, snickler! Can I have your permission to repost your tut? It's great and I wanna share with everyone since everyone's really hoping for a full fs access. Of course, i will link your post and add you and the others to the disclaimer.


----------



## ngame (Aug 25, 2015)

OH My god . very good so fast . forget MTP Full FS for ever


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 25, 2015)

ngame said:


> OH My god . very good so fast . forget MTP Full FS for ever

Click to collapse



"Theoretical Full FS"


----------



## zetvn (Aug 25, 2015)

I've tried, but failed


----------



## snickler (Aug 25, 2015)

@zetvn, did you follow ALL steps? Make sure Device Discovery is on and that your phone's WiFi is on. That message basically means you have a timeout. Also check your IP address and see if it is the correct WiFi address


----------



## snickler (Aug 25, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> "Theoretical Full FS"

Click to collapse



It's full access until you want to modify any of the IMPORTANT files in the AOW directory lol. I'll see how I can get around that and post more, but yes this IS indeed full access.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 25, 2015)

snickler said:


> It's full access until you want to modify any of the IMPORTANT files in the AOW directory lol. I'll see how I can get around that and post more, but yes this IS indeed full access.

Click to collapse



I was replying about MTP, not about SSH access. lol


----------



## snickler (Aug 25, 2015)

. Have you gotten any closer to rooting AOW @ADeltaX?


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there any way to copy files to C:\Windows\Fonts in the phone without the PC?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 26, 2015)

snickler said:


> . Have you gotten any closer to rooting AOW @ADeltaX?

Click to collapse



70% yes.
Adb shell is now as root user.
SU binary works fine.
Busybox too.
Superuser app seems to work too.
BUT
Apps can't reference from superuser app because of limit of project astoria caused by some modified libs. (stderr stdout = null)
SU binary refernce from libc.so and it's also modified....


----------



## snickler (Aug 26, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> 70% yes.
> Adb shell is now as root user.
> SU binary works fine.
> Busybox too.
> ...

Click to collapse



Brilliant! Is it on your thread yet? If so, point me to it


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 26, 2015)

snickler said:


> Brilliant! Is it on your thread yet? If so, point me to it

Click to collapse



Not yet, I need to upload these files and create a new thread.
I have a very slow connection, so probably will be ready within 2-4 hours :\

I'll mention you if i'll open the thread/the file is ready.


----------



## snickler (Aug 26, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Not yet, I need to upload these files and create a new thread.
> I have a very slow connection, so probably will be ready within 2-4 hours :\
> 
> I'll mention you if i'll open the thread/the file is ready.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Yeah, definitely make a new thread for this.  BTW, I updated my OP to include a reg key change to enable WiFi under lock screen. It may not be useful for everyone connecting via USB, but for those on IP it will be VERY helpful


----------



## MrMHK (Aug 26, 2015)

guys please answer: Is there a way to copy files to fonts folder from the phone without using PC?


----------



## snickler (Aug 26, 2015)

MrMHK said:


> guys please answer: Is there a way to copy files to fonts folder from the phone without using PC?

Click to collapse



Look at Djamol's Root Tool. There's utilities in there that you should be able to move files with.


----------



## cyberghoser1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Time to play... Thanks for this!


----------



## ReyBeth Khan (Aug 26, 2015)

*Invite me too*



ADeltaX said:


> Not yet, I need to upload these files and create a new thread.
> I have a very slow connection, so probably will be ready within 2-4 hours :\
> 
> I'll mention you if i'll open the thread/the file is ready.

Click to collapse



Invite me too plz, I want to learn much & much again...


----------



## AteBitDesigns (Aug 26, 2015)

*Lost...*

Hey there i am following the instructions as written, went to install the vcREG bootstrap and the instructions they give is to apply it to the reinstalled Extras+Info app on the SD card. well when i try to download it it says the app is no longer available? is there a work around?


----------



## snickler (Aug 26, 2015)

AteBitDesigns said:


> Hey there i am following the instructions as written, went to install the vcREG bootstrap and the instructions they give is to apply it to the reinstalled Extras+Info app on the SD card. well when i try to download it it says the app is no longer available? is there a work around?

Click to collapse



You didn't follow instructions. It states to use Djamol's root tool and use the Lumia Registry Editor within it that is vcReg's.


----------



## Leo_zodiac (Aug 27, 2015)

I use CustomPFD. in my phone there is no sirepuser key in that path.
 \System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser

should i create that? or there is a mistake?


----------



## ngame (Aug 27, 2015)

Leo_zodiac said:


> I use CustomPFD. in my phone there is no sirepuser key in that path.
> \System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser
> 
> should i create that? or there is a mistake?

Click to collapse



Use vcreg not CustomPFD


----------



## wolfyapl (Aug 29, 2015)

ngame said:


> Use vcreg not CustomPFD

Click to collapse



I cant even write with it


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 31, 2015)

@snickler
i have this error (see attachments).
I had follow all instruction


----------



## snickler (Aug 31, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> @snickler
> i have this error (see attachments).
> I had follow all instruction

Click to collapse



The error is a timeout. Make sure that WiFi is turned on your phone, you're connected to a WiFi SSID, the IP address that you're trying to SFTP to is the same that displays on your phone, and that Device Discovery is enabled from the For Developers section in the Update Settings menu.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 31, 2015)

All right.
I resolved with mtp access


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2015)

Leo_zodiac said:


> I use CustomPFD. in my phone there is no sirepuser key in that path.
> \System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser
> 
> should i create that? or there is a mistake?

Click to collapse



I updated my title. If you're using the Lumia Registry Editor within djamol's Root Tool app just start the path with System instead of \System.


----------



## souma_rox (Sep 1, 2015)

@snickler I want to make something sure their is no Currentcontrolset inside hklm\system
But their is a ControlSet001 so is the currentcontrolset and controlset001 same......


----------



## mbjun (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,
...could you please copy out the entire content of your Windows 10 Mobile device and share it anywhere (like at MEGA) for me?

I am looking for file (dependency package):
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.0.appx
Or alternatively for content of directory:
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.0
(file SharedLibrary.dll, manifests files, and certificates)

Thanks for any reply...


----------



## qexxx (Sep 2, 2015)

@snickler
Get this error when trying to connect with swish (wi-fi is connected, device discovery is enabled, pageant is running, sirepuser registry settings done):


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2015)

qexxx said:


> @snickler
> Get this error when trying to connect with swish (wi-fi is connected, device discovery is enabled, pageant is running, sirepuser registry settings done):

Click to collapse



The "Sirepuser" username is case sensitive. Also, if you haven't done pairing from your computer to your phone, you'll need to turn that on and use the code from the pair dialog as the password


----------



## ngame (Oct 11, 2015)

snickler said:


> The "Sirepuser" username is case sensitive. Also, if you haven't done pairing from your computer to your phone, you'll need to turn that on and use the code from the pair dialog as the password

Click to collapse



hi are you able to run this on build 10536.1004?
I can't use it anymore and shows me error


----------



## snickler (Oct 12, 2015)

@ngame, the error says NO SUCH FILE. It still works for me on 10536


----------



## Riyad_ (Oct 13, 2015)

Success...


----------



## Riyad_ (Oct 13, 2015)

I m able to access the full file system.but i can't copy/move any files from that.what is the problem.??


----------



## Aragonbn90 (Oct 14, 2015)

> The following keys should be set to the following string values under the Path of System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser
> 
> Represented in this guide as key => value

Click to collapse



I can't write values to above keys. 
I'm using vcReg version 1.2. After press Write, i press Read button. And nothing changes.

Can anyone help me, please.


----------



## sirlong (Oct 28, 2015)

*Excellent research.*

Excellent. Thank you very much for your research. It works perfectly in *Windows 10 mobile (build 10572)*.  :good:

- It is much faster than USB.
- Read and write permission is obtained (for example to "*/Data/Users/Public*"), which is not possible with the method by USB.
- You can leave normal transfer for the USB connection (without FS access) and use it for specific cases.

Just a couple of tips:

- The correct path for wifi trick is: *System\CurrentControlSet\Services\keepwifionsvc* (without "backslash" at the beginning).
- *Swish* has a problem "eliminating" files and/or directories, you can create, modify and/or overwrite, but you can not delete them (at least in build 10572), but you can use *WinSCP* instead for this (which works OK) both to delete files as for delete entire directories (subdirectories included).
- WinSCP displays an error when creating files and/or directories, but you can ignore this, because it creates correctly anyway.


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 14, 2015)

@snickler Any way to do this without Astoria on 10581? 
It doesn't ask me for the password when I try to connect but gives me this error.


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 17, 2015)

What if I *downgrade to 10536*, store the ppk file and then upgrade to 10581 and *use the same key*? Should it work?


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> @snickler Any way to do this without Astoria on 10581?
> It doesn't ask me for the password when I try to connect but gives me this error.

Click to collapse


@AshleyT , you didn't follow instructions... It tells you exactly how to do it. It doesn't NEED astoria, but the wconnect tools make it easy for the key file to be created.


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 19, 2015)

snickler said:


> @AshleyT , you didn't follow instructions... It tells you exactly how to do it. It doesn't NEED astoria, but the wconnect tools make it easy for the key file to be created.

Click to collapse



Can you explain me what I'm doing wrong? Here's what I do:

 - Edit and check all the registry keys;
 - Enable Developer Mode, activated Device Discovery;
 - Turned on Pair Mode;
 - Opened Pagent;
 - Set connection using Swish (IP:192.168.0.5 Path:/ Username:sirepuser (also tried Sirepuser));
 - Try to connect, accept and store the key;
 - Permission denied without asking for password.

I used it flawlessly on build 10536 following the whole guide, but now I'm stuck. What am I missing?  Thank you!


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

You completely forgot the part about the privkey and the use of Pagent...


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 19, 2015)

snickler said:


> You completely forgot the part about the privkey and the use of Pagent...

Click to collapse



Yes, my question is: how can I get privkey if wconnect doesn't work anymore?

EDIT: I'm really sorry, I tried *wconnect usb* instead of *wconnect 192.168.0.5* and now it worked! D: I don't know why but now I got it! Thanks (and sorry) again!


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> Yes, my question is: how can I get privkey if wconnect doesn't work anymore?
> 
> EDIT: I'm really sorry, now it worked! D: I don't know what I was doing wrong but now I got it! Thanks (and sorry) again!

Click to collapse



Try this. Turn off the USB debugging option in the settings. Turn it back on. Tap pair device then use "wconnect IPADDRESS" when it asks for a pin, type it in. It SHOULD fail after that but it doesn't matter. Follow the rest of the instructions to get the private key.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks works fine on build 10.0.10586.11

Edit 1: Can't change "OEMSettings.reg" in windows\packages\registry folder ?

Edit 2: Works with Totalcommander and wfx_sftp_1_4_63_6 plugin.


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 7, 2015)

Not working on build 10.0.10586.29


----------



## xboxmod (Dec 7, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Not working on build 10.0.10586.29

Click to collapse



Hi
For me Sftp always work on build 10.0.10586.29
maybe because i have added thoses registry key in the OEMSettings.reg before update to 10.....
as you mentionned it is not possible to replace this file using sftp....
 But you can with the mtp trick....


----------



## G.moe (Dec 7, 2015)

xboxmod said:


> But you can with the mtp trick....

Click to collapse



Since when can we edit that folder with MTP? I get permission error.

Edit: I assume now that you mean using the Full FS hack, not just changing the MTP folder.


----------



## xboxmod (Dec 7, 2015)

G.moe said:


> Since when can we edit that folder with MTP? I get permission error.
> 
> Edit: I assume now that you mean using the Full FS hack, not just changing the MTP folder.

Click to collapse



Yes i talk about the Full FS hack.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 23, 2015)

*[Tweaks.xml] Enable Full FS over SFTP*


```
<contributor>snickler @ xda-developers</contributor>

  <tweak category="System" name="Enable Full FS over SFTP" type="toggle">
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-home-dir" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\PhoneTools\">
      <value>C:\</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="default-home-dir" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\PhoneTools\">
      <value>C:\</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-mkdir-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-open-dir-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools(\\.*)*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-read-file-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-remove-file-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-rmdir-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-stat-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser" name="sftp-write-file-rex" type="string" default="%FOLDERID_SharedData%\\PhoneTools\\.*">
      <value>.*</value>
    </entry>
  </tweak>
```

Ping @sensboston @kwanice @vcfan @Pasquiindustry


----------



## winphouser (Dec 27, 2015)

*[Tweaks.xml] Enable KeepWiFiOnSvc (W10, Reboot)*


```
<tweak category="Network" name="Enable KeepWiFiOnSvc (W10, Reboot)" type="toggle" description="Keeps WiFi on while screen is locked" reboot="true">
    <entry path="HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\KeepWiFiOnSvc" name="Start" type="dword" default="4">
      <value>2</value>
    </entry>
  </tweak>
```
 
? Tweaks.xml updated: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sensboston/WPTweaker/master/WPTweaker/Tweaks.xml


----------



## wuiyang (Jan 3, 2016)

sorry if this is a stupid question... where can I download WConnect?
EDIT: found it, after connect to my phone's data, I am able to view everything, but not copy it to somewhere, what shall I do?


----------



## AshleyT (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm on build 14267 and WINDOWSAPPS folder now is empty!


----------



## ronfante (Mar 13, 2016)

Works fine on my ativ s win 10m .126 
Nice works thankyou


----------



## Trur (May 5, 2016)

Hi I've MS Lumia 640 XL LTE (RM-1062_1030), Windows Version 10.0.10586.218

I followed first step about RootTool. 

" The following keys should be set ..."

but when i press write and then later read - no changes. I still have old %FOLDER...% values for all strings.

By wconnect IP I am getting this error:

 Error bootstrapping the device. Error code = 8

However, it creates privkey.pem that I can easily convert. Further when I am using winscp to connect to device I am getting this error:

"Authentication log (see session log for details):
Using username "sirepuser".
Authenticating with public key "imported-openssh-key".

Authentication failed."


Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## winphouser (May 5, 2016)

@Trur, using original WPTweaker

1. Set: NdtkSvc Path ➡ c:\windows\system32\ndtksvc.dll

2. Wait 60 seconds. Then reboot

3. Set: Full FS over SFTP ➡ On

4. Reboot

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Trur (May 6, 2016)

@winphouser 

Thank you for your response.
I can install Root Tool via WPAD(8.1) without problems. However, when i try WPTweaker 1.4.3  I am getting this msg:

"Error - Package could not be registered."

Before installation I have enabled in Root Tool -> Jailbreak Lumia -> Interop Unlock (I got success msg). I've tried to Install wptweaker, but I got the same error. Then I tried capability Unlock and Unlock Windows Capabilities, but without success.


----------



## Satirus (May 6, 2016)

Trur said:


> @winphouser
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> I can install Root Tool via WPAD(8.1) without problems. However, when i try WPTweaker 1.4.3  I am getting this msg:
> ...

Click to collapse



You're using wrong app to deploy those xaps. You can use wp power tools... And root tool does not apply a validating interop-unlocking. You should try with vcreg 1.5 on wp power tools.


----------



## Trur (May 10, 2016)

Ok let see One more time.
i ve installed wp power tools and successfully deployed vcREG:Lumia. However, I found only version 1.2 not 1.5 of vcreg. In addition I've used a vcREG_1_2_W10.xap loaded with wptools. 

I checked: 
Live Interop/Capability Unlock and Live Full FS Acces. Than I've rebooted phone(I ve also tried without reboot)

However, no registers were updated from the list of this topic.

Connection:
"Authentication log (see session log for details):
Using username "Sirepuser".
Authenticating with public key "imported-openssh-key".

Authentication failed."



Any advice? what I miss? 

Thank you.


----------



## w.bogdan (May 11, 2016)

Trur said:


> However, I found only version 1.2 not 1.5 of vcreg.

Click to collapse



vcREG 1.5 for Windows 10 Mobile http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/vcreg-1-5-windows-10-mobile-t3358873


----------



## Trur (May 11, 2016)

Thank you for the link. Strange google search did not provide this version.
Yesterday, I got hidden update of w10m to version 10.0.10586.318. May be this gave also problem.
Actually now I have problem with connecting phone to PC. PC cannot recognize it. I will reset phone and do all steps again. 
I will inform you guys about result. Thank you.

Update: I got now access to root phone storage via USB, but SFTP still do not work.

I've used those steps:



derausgewanderte said:


> still works here on 640xl. Enable Developer Mode in Settings. Deploy vcReg1.5 via Application Deployment from SDK 8.0. Open vcReg1.5, tap on three dots, tap templates.
> a) check restore NDTKsvc, tap apply, wait 60 seconds, reboot
> open vcReg1.5 again and go to templates
> b) check live interop/capability unlock, check live full access
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 11, 2016)

might be a issue with the newest cumulative update for th2? worked fine on .242, worked fine on .316 upgraded from .242. doenst work on a clean .316 (hardreset after upgrade).

edit: my fault, works again. forgot to pair it again with wconnect. and you need to have that stayed paired (even though wconnect quits with an error)


----------



## Trur (May 15, 2016)

As I informed above I have root access via USB cable now. Here is my couple of questions. 
Where is located my user files (documents, pictures, etc)?

Update I have answer here: This PC\Windows phone\Phone\Data\Users\Public


Where is located all installed apps and isolated storage of those apps?

Thank you.


----------



## augustinionut (May 15, 2016)

Data\programs.


----------



## Trur (May 16, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Data\programs.

Click to collapse



AFAIK here is only programs but not isolated storage were gathered data of an app is saved. Moreover, if I look at WP power tools there other locations like LOCAL, ROAMING, TEMP, SHARED etc. However, it is not clear where it is located (I ve multiple maps with such names)

Thank you


----------



## augustinionut (May 16, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61317062


----------



## An_dz (May 20, 2016)

Trur said:


> AFAIK here is only programs but not isolated storage were gathered data of an app is saved. Moreover, if I look at WP power tools there other locations like LOCAL, ROAMING, TEMP, SHARED etc. However, it is not clear where it is located (I ve multiple maps with such names)

Click to collapse



Data from XAPs and some system settings is stored in /Data/Users/DefApps/AppData/
For APPXs and some other system settings the data is just two levels below: /Data/Users/DefApps/AppData/Local/Packages/

The folder names are the same for where they are stored.


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (May 30, 2016)

Lumia 950 with latest production version, I have issues with both WinScp and Swish.

1) WinScp doesn't allow me to navigate to parent folder
2) Swish says Failed opening remote file: FX_NO_SUCH_FILE

Do I have any chance of making it work?


----------



## lumia930gerbav (Jun 2, 2016)

My Lumia 930 is interop unlocked and I can change Registry Values (switched to Phablet mode successfully) but I hvae 2 probs:
 - reg path is System\ControlSet001\Control\Ssh\Sirepuser
- even if i can read the keys, Interop tools does "try" to write the values and shows no error, if i read again the values did not change.... but I can write to registry but not this values


----------



## andykem (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello,
What is MTP. The process to get full acces semms very daunting to me bbut you mention MTP as giving some. I am trying simply to get the 8.1 Alrm sound to transfer to a 10 phone.
Andy


----------



## long8a2hgybvn (Jul 3, 2016)

I need some help here. I do follow any single step but when it asked for the password, I entered the pin for connecting that i used in wconnect -> wrong, i click pair for a new pin and entered ->> wrong. I even tried my phone pin code. And i also tried with both swish and winsdc


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Jul 11, 2016)

*sFTP write access doesn't work on redstone build (14383)*

sFTP write access to C:\ works for me when I was at 10586 but after I upgraded to redstone insider builds, looks like write access to sFTP doesn't work anymore... It still works on C:\Data\Users\ but not on C:\. Any ideas?










Sent from Ponyville


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 2, 2016)

wconnect showing error 14 ..i m on latest rs1 build.


----------



## snickler (Aug 14, 2016)

All,

I've updated the OP to remove the need for WConnect and Pageant. I've found a way to remove the need for a PPK and to set a static pin instead. 

Also, if you guys haven't looked. There are instructions to run Command Prompt under an SSH session in here also.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey it works!  






Local SSH works too! Installed The SSH Client to my device and connect to SSH-CMD via localhost (127.0.0.1:22), it works too :3 






Added some extra IoT's EXE files to play with. Some works but some like bcdedit requires elevation to admin... Now I wonder how we can get admin access to cmd... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Hey it works!
> 
> Local SSH works too! Installed The SSH Client to my device and connect to SSH-CMD via localhost (127.0.0.1:22), it works too :3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, bcdedit is a weird one. I was able to get this working BEFORE back when I was using another trick, but it may require some extra stuff. The best part is that everything is running under SYSTEM account.  Oh well, have at it, just make sure that you* DO NOT fill up the MainOS partition..*. I did this a few hours ago copying the SYSTEM32 from an 8.1 RT ISO and my phone boot looped to hell, requiring me to use the key combinations to initiate a hard reset


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a strange problem. When trying to connect PuTTY throws me an error: Server refused to start a shell/command, but a log says that authentication was successful. Where is a problem?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> Yeah, bcdedit is a weird one. I was able to get this working BEFORE back when I was using another trick, but it may require some extra stuff. The best part is that everything is running under SYSTEM account.  Oh well, have at it, just make sure that you* DO NOT fill up the MainOS partition..*. I did this a few hours ago copying the SYSTEM32 from an 8.1 RT ISO and my phone boot looped to hell, requiring me to use the key combinations to initiate a hard reset

Click to collapse



No plans filling up lol! You can just copy WinRT's System32 to your sdcard and go cmd it there instead copying it to MainOS lol. If some files are too large use an sdcard formatted as NTFS and that works  

Can you try elevating bcdedit with runas? Looks like IoT doesn't even have runas.exe but RT has it...




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> No plans filling up lol! You can just copy WinRT's System32 to your sdcard and go cmd it there instead copying it to MainOS lol. If some files are too large use an sdcard formatted as NTFS and that works
> 
> Can you try elevating bcdedit with runas? Looks like IoT doesn't even have runas.exe but RT has it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to run BcdEdit on PC with cmd as System and it worked. System account should give required rights for BcdEdit.


----------



## iwasinnam (Aug 15, 2016)

long8a2hgybvn said:


> I need some help here. I do follow any single step but when it asked for the password, I entered the pin for connecting that i used in wconnect -> wrong, i click pair for a new pin and entered ->> wrong. I even tried my phone pin code. And i also tried with both swish and winsdc

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, but the following solution (which was already posted), worked for me:


> still works here on 640xl. Enable Developer Mode in Settings. Deploy vcReg1.5 via Application Deployment from SDK 8.0. Open vcReg1.5, tap on three dots, tap templates.
> a) check restore NDTKsvc, tap apply, wait 60 seconds, reboot
> open vcReg1.5 again and go to templates
> b) check live interop/capability unlock, check live full access

Click to collapse



After that I started over the original instructions for modifying the registry, and it worked.


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

I updated the instructions yesterday to include how to set a static pin. You don't need wconnect AT ALL anymore. At this point Interop Tools does 99% of the work. The next version that @gus33000 pushes out will just about automate everything .


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

@lukjok , Did you make sure you rebooted before trying to connect. That reboot step is important.


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> @lukjok , Did you make sure you rebooted before trying to connect. That reboot step is important.

Click to collapse



Yes, rebooted. Tried several times with different clients, all gives me the same error. By the way, SFTP works fine. Maybe it's cmd fault?


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Yes, rebooted. Tried several times with different clients, all gives me the same error. By the way, SFTP works fine. Maybe it's cmd fault?

Click to collapse



What are the exact steps you took for the CMD? Remember to push the cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui to The Documents folder. 

Re-do all of the registry related steps for setting the default-shell and the UMCIAuditMode. Those are the most important


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> What are the exact steps you took for the CMD? Remember to push the cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui to The Documents folder.
> 
> Re-do all of the registry related steps for setting the default-shell and the UMCIAuditMode. Those are the most important

Click to collapse



Re-applied all keys and error still exist. Maybe this works only on Redstone, not on TH2?


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Re-applied all keys and error still exist. Maybe this works only on Redstone, not on TH2?

Click to collapse



Take screenshots of the reg values from within Interop Tools and upload them.


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> Take screenshots of the reg values from within Interop Tools and upload them.

Click to collapse



Here:


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Here:

Click to collapse



I wonder if you need to use a CMD from an earlier IoT build that's for TH2? Try going to the IoT for RPi2 and see if you can get an earlier build that's not RS. Either that, or MS REALLY messed up in Redstone... I may have to flash my phone back to try something


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 15, 2016)

@lukjok hey dude, if I still remember it correctly, you've sent me powershell binaries back on my thread right? I noticed you've sent binaries from TH2. I think the reason you can't run cmd.exe because your IoT image is TH2. Try redownloading IoT Core from Microsoft's site, they offer RS1 14393. My cmd.exe was from IoT build 14393 and it works on my Lumia running 14393 too. Try it.

EDIT: For those who needs only cmd.exe but don't want to download whole IoT's ISO, here's cmd.exe from 14393: CMD.exe for ARM_14393




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> I wonder if you need to use a CMD from an earlier IoT build that's for TH2? Try going to the IoT for RPi2 and see if you can get an earlier build that's not RS. Either that, or MS REALLY messed up in Redstone... I may have to flash my phone back to try something

Click to collapse



I think Microsoft fu**ed really hard with Redstone because I tried TH2, RS1, and even WP8 cmd and neither is working. Oh well, need to wait for official RS1 update.


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> I think Microsoft fu**ed really hard with Redstone because I tried TH2, RS1, and even WP8 cmd and neither is working. Oh well, need to wait for official RS1 update.

Click to collapse



Looks like I need to update some instructions to state that the SSH portion only works correctly in RS1 until proven otherwise. At the least, WP8 cmd should have worked. I would like to see more people running TH2 to try this out.


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> Looks like I need to update some instructions to state that the SSH portion only works correctly in RS1 until proven otherwise. At the least, WP8 cmd should have worked. I would like to see more people running TH2 to try this out.

Click to collapse



I have th2 on my Lumia 620..


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2016)

...and I bave problem with remote PC connection too....


----------



## vcfan (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't think umciauditmode trick works with th2. tried 3 different builds(2 earlier, and the latest), and it fails to launch cmd.exe or other unsigned binaries I've tried. rs1 on the other hand does indeed run them all.


----------



## snickler (Aug 15, 2016)

vcfan said:


> I don't think umciauditmode trick works with th2. tried 3 different builds(2 earlier, and the latest), and it fails to launch cmd.exe or other unsigned binaries I've tried. rs1 on the other hand does indeed run them all.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I confirmed that this is something they stupidly (for them) enabled to work in RS1. Viva la Onecore revolution!  Let's see how long before they nuke it though.. which I'm hoping not soon.


----------



## vcfan (Aug 15, 2016)

i may have found a way to get all privileges. i have code running now with mostly everything including SeTcbPrivilege


----------



## G.moe (Aug 15, 2016)

vcfan said:


> i may have found a way to get all privileges. i have code running now with mostly everything including SeTcbPrivilege

Click to collapse



I figured we could just remove privileges all together?


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

_Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?_

When using WinSCP, using bash ssh I get _exec request failed on channel 0_

This happens only if I insert the correct password, using a wrong one says "Access Denied" so something is working.

Any hint? OP's guide feels outdated and I don't think I got 100% right how to enable it using Interop Tools.


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> _Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?_
> 
> When using WinSCP, using bash ssh I get _exec request failed on channel 0_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The instructions are there... Everyone else was able to get it running without issue. As stated, Interop Tools will do everything for you by following the instructions in the app.


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

snickler said:


> The instructions are there... Everyone else was able to get it running without issue. As stated, Interop Tools will do everything for you by following the instructions in the app.

Click to collapse



I don't know if you used the latest Interop Tool version but there are no instructions there.

Also, OPs instruction for WinSCP are still referring to the ppk file which is now barred in the first part of the post.
Please note that the connection actually starts and authentication works, but it fails with _Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?_ just after authentication.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> I don't know if you used the latest Interop Tool version but there are no instructions there.
> 
> Also, OPs instruction for WinSCP are still referring to the ppk file which is now barred in the first part of the post.
> Please note that the connection actually starts and authentication works, but it fails with _Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?_ just after authentication.

Click to collapse



Here's a screenshot (4k-dpi) of the page with all instructions, make sure you have the latest version of the tool and that you're using password as the auth method


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Here's a screenshot (4k-dpi) of the page with all instructions, make sure you have the latest version of the tool and that you're using password as the auth method

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

Those instructions are for CMD, but I'm not trying to do this.
I already pressed "Apply Full SFTP Access", set password to 1234 and what I get are the errors that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Those instructions are for CMD, but I'm not trying to do this.
> I already pressed "Apply Full SFTP Access", set password to 1234 and what I get are the errors that I mentioned earlier.

Click to collapse



Which phone model are you using?


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

snickler said:


> Which phone model are you using?

Click to collapse



Lumia 950 with 10586.545. Just Interop Unlocked with vcReg 1.6, and unlock is working because I can enable/disable things under Interop Unlock section and Tweaks.
Also, just to be sure, I restored NDTK dll as explained in vcReg's topic.


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

Try using Interop Tools to browse the registry and verify the keys from the SFTP portion of my instructions.

Also, remember.. There is no /C in the SFTP. Try setting your starting directory to be /C/Data


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 1, 2016)

In WinSCP you have set Preferred SFTP protocol version to *2*?


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

snickler said:


> Try using Interop Tools to browse the registry and verify the keys from the SFTP portion of my instructions.
> 
> Also, remember.. There is no /C in the SFTP. Try setting your starting directory to be /C/Data

Click to collapse



_ssh_ subkey is empty, there's no sirepuser or anything. 
Which is weird, because setting the password in Interop Tools works (it says that access is denied when I input a different password from the one saved in Interop Tools).

EDIT: while Interop Tools doesn't show anything, reading the values with vcReg shows the correct ones.



titi66200 said:


> In WinSCP you have set Preferred SFTP protocol version to *2*?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## sensboston (Sep 1, 2016)

snickler said:


> Also, remember.. There is no /C in the SFTP. Try setting your starting directory to be /C/Data

Click to collapse



C: or D: are also works  (at least with SFTP plugin for Far Manager)


----------



## snickler (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> _ssh_ subkey is empty, there's no sirepuser or anything.
> Which is weird, because setting the password in Interop Tools works (it says that access is denied when I input a different password from the one saved in Interop Tools).
> 
> EDIT: while Interop Tools doesn't show anything, reading the values with vcReg shows the correct ones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try going to reg editor, not browser as it won't browse it. Did you create another account? If yes, did you apply the settings for THAT account or did you select another one? Also, verify that you're connecting as the correct user. I don't understand how you're running into all of these issues though.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> _ssh_ subkey is empty, there's no sirepuser or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









The registry browser will never be able to see those keys as they are protected. Only reading and writing with the registry editor will work. Did you try creating a secondary user account?


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> The registry browser will never be able to see those keys as they are protected. Only reading and writing with the registry editor will work. Did you try creating a secondary user account?

Click to collapse



I did, and they're both set to auth with the same 1234 password. Sirepuser is selected tho.

Just tried reading all the values, _default-home-dir_ was not set to C:\ and I just did it now but I still get the same errors.



snickler said:


> I don't understand how you're running into all of these issues though.

Click to collapse



I don't understand it either, or I wouldn't be here asking for help


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> I did, and they're both set to auth with the same 1234 password. Sirepuser is selected tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Make sure you are applying full sftp for each account, full sftp template is per user.


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 1, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Make sure you are applying full sftp for each account, full sftp template is per user.

Click to collapse



Already smashed that button for each account.
Nothing happens when I tap it tho, so I'm not sure if it really worked or not.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0s7_Dj said:


> Already smashed that button for each account.
> 
> Nothing happens when I tap it tho, so I'm not sure if it really worked or not.

Click to collapse



The button changes some of the values you can see in the section with the auth method and shell/rules. There nothing else that should pop up.


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 2, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> The button changes some of the values you can see in the section with the auth method and shell/rules. There nothing else that should pop up.

Click to collapse



And I think it changes them by setting everything to .* so it's working, but I'm still not able to connect.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 2, 2016)

Actived SFTP on my 1020, 830, 950 XL without issue.


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 2, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Actived SFTP on my 1020, 830, 950 XL without issue.

Click to collapse



Good for you, but how is this supposed to help me?


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 2, 2016)

..


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (Sep 2, 2016)

Quick update: hard reset -> update to AU -> Interop Unlock -> Enable SFTP using Interop Tools.

I can connect but I'm getting a new error.

_Cannot get real path for '/C'.
No such file or directory.
Error code: 2
Error message from server: None
_

This happens with both the settings from the OP and the ones set by the "Apply SFTP .." button in Interop Tools.


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2016)

@Gh0s7_Dj



snickler said:


> Try using Interop Tools to browse the registry and verify the keys from the SFTP portion of my instructions.
> 
> Also, remember.. There is no /C in the SFTP. Try setting your starting directory to be /C/Data

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2016)

@Gh0s7_Dj

Also from the OP on the Winscp section



> You'll receive an error initially about not being able to browse /C/ and blah blah. You can right-click and click on Goto Folder. /C/Data will be a nice folder to start at since that's where most of the goodies are.

Click to collapse


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2016)

Did it. Copied using PC cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui to system32... pushed some butons on interoptools...


----------



## snickler (Sep 2, 2016)

This is the reason why I just tell everyone to use Interop Tools, as it's all automated as long as you follow the instructions


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 2, 2016)

@augustinionut
 How you have displayed cmd on your phone


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2016)

Accesing interoptool cmd section ?!?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 2, 2016)

Will try because i don't use this tool


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you screenshot the button that you have enable pls





augustinionut said:


> Did it. Copied using PC cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui to system32... pushed some butons on interoptools...

Click to collapse


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

Interop tools-this device-SSH account manager-templates for the selected user-apply CMD acces.
Then restart phone. 
Then interop tools- this device-(wip) CMD as System Access.


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm not able to copy both files to system32.The folder were read only mode  





augustinionut said:


> Did it. Copied using PC cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui to system32... pushed some butons on interoptools...

Click to collapse


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 3, 2016)

saharudin.saat said:


> I'm not able to copy both files to system32.The folder were read only mode

Click to collapse



If it's read only, made sure you rebooted after applying full FS access so you have correct access permissions, if that still doesn't work follow @snickler advice, that is, use the temp button in my app to set the shell to the cmd.exe file that you would have placed in the public user's document folder, then open putty, copy back the cmd and its mui file to system32 and system32/en-us respectively, then tap the button without the temp tag and you should be good to go.


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

..


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

So... i copied power shell stuff inside system32 and launched powershell.exe using cmd.exe 

EDIT: coreCLR ?


----------



## lukjok (Sep 3, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> So... i copied power shell stuff inside system32 and launched powershell.exe using cmd.exe
> 
> EDIT: coreCLR ?

Click to collapse



Did you also copied DotNetCore, CoreClrPowerShellExt and CoreClr folders?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope, im still looking for them..... Where to look?


----------



## lukjok (Sep 3, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Nope, im still looking for them..... Where to look?

Click to collapse



They should be in IoT image System32 folder.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

That for sure  But i dont have enough data plan to download him...

Maybe after 08.09.2016...


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 3, 2016)

CoreCLR, CoreClrPowerShellExt, DotNetCore folders in system32


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> CoreCLR, CoreClrPowerShellExt, DotNetCore folders in system32

Click to collapse



Can i have cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui as well please. Really appreciate it.My phone is lumia 830


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 3, 2016)

saharudin.saat said:


> I've managed to copy cmd.exe and en-us/cmd.exe.mui to system32. But still *can not *access the cmd as system access. My ssh account manager setting with Allow running apps ticked, Sirepuser highlighted and default shell %SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe .
> 
> Edit more : Also Set MPSSVC start value to 4

Click to collapse



The app cmd page doesn't use sirepuser so no need to modify it. It uses another account. Make sure you rebooted after ticking UMCI, it should work if you didn't change anything with the interoptools account and you have the service set to 4.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Did you also copied DotNetCore, CoreClrPowerShellExt and CoreClr folders?

Click to collapse



Where to copy these files?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 3, 2016)

In system32 DotNetCore, CoreClrPowerShellExt and CoreClr folders


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

..


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

Well, nothing change.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 3, 2016)

saharudin.saat said:


> Got this error instead

Click to collapse



This isn't an error, read what it says, it will tell you exactly what to do, in that case, you probably forgot about enabling UMCI


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 3, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Well, nothing change.

Click to collapse


----------



## snickler (Sep 3, 2016)

Power shell CLI doesn't really work on W10M. You can run Power shell.exe -Command "some command" and you'll see some output, but I have yet to make it work correctly as a shell. It's expected behavior


----------



## lukjok (Sep 3, 2016)

snickler said:


> Power shell CLI doesn't really work on W10M. You can run Power shell.exe -Command "some command" and you'll see some output, but I have yet to make it work correctly as a shell. It's expected behavior

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's buggy, for example, I can't get any output from commands, an input is doubled when entering commands.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

I only tried inside phone.


----------



## G.moe (Sep 3, 2016)

saharudin.saat said:


> Can i have cmd.exe and cmd.exe.mui as well please. Really appreciate it.My phone is lumia 830

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68352546&postcount=77


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> This isn't an error, read what it says, it will tell you exactly what to do, in that case, you probably forgot about enabling UMCI

Click to collapse



Finally,thanks gus33000.Got new message.Is this ok?


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 3, 2016)

..


----------



## mylve (Sep 4, 2016)

How to download windows IoT core 
Help ut to download 
Link provided having very complicated process
Like sign in then choose hardware and all
Explain process please......


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

Does anyone could export registry System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser?
On my 550 there is no keys at all.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 4, 2016)

Seems not possible but you can check all keys with Vcreg. vcreg can read values


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

ok, I did get it from HP FFU. Should I delete any other not used keys?



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Control\Ssh\sirepuser]
> "auth-as-current-user"=dword:00000001
> ...

Click to collapse



====
in case of import it, do registry will be overwrited by this new?


----------



## sensboston (Sep 4, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Does anyone could export registry System\Currentcontrolset\control\ssh\sirepuser?
> On my 550 there is no keys at all.

Click to collapse



Use reg.exe (from IoT RPI), run via ssh session. Here are all commadls for this tool. In your case it should look like:

```
[B]reg.exe export HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\SSH\Sirepuser C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents\sirepuser.reg[/B]
```

P.S. BTW, I've grabbed that file for you from my L-950; it was quicker than type this post-scriptum


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 4, 2016)

Yay, CMD over SSH works good on 650 DS


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

It is ok if after importing the reg I am unable to see keys under the sirepuser with Interop Tools?


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 4, 2016)

djtonka said:


> It is ok if after importing the reg I am unable to see keys under the sirepuser with Interop Tools?

Click to collapse



Same here, I can't see that either in Interop Tools, but it's readable using vcReg.


----------



## sensboston (Sep 4, 2016)

I believe, you guys just need a wait for the next @gus33000 release, that's all 

P.S. Maybe, it's a lack of privileges, maybe - just a bug in interop tools but it really doesn't matter until you have other ways...


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 5, 2016)

ap3rus said:


> Same here, I can't see that either in Interop Tools, but it's readable using vcReg.

Click to collapse



As I already said, the registry items under Ssh are hidden by default from the browser. This doesn't mean you cant write/read them. That's why I included a registry editor page which will be able to read/write to those key, but not list them. Next version of interop tools will be able to list however. Also no need to manually write the values. You have the ssh manager that does everything for you.

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------




djtonka said:


> It is ok if after importing the reg I am unable to see keys under the sirepuser with Interop Tools?

Click to collapse



It's completely normal, see my previous reply.


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey guys.
Even if I do all the steps, I don't get cmd It just opens C: directory like I didn't do those cmd steps. How can I solve that?


----------



## megasounds (Sep 5, 2016)

Its still not working for me ....



I am getting Access denied on my putty session
Alsi Winscp does not work




can you please advise here ???
many thanks in advance

micheal


----------



## sensboston (Sep 5, 2016)

@megasounds, looks like you are using wrong certificate. Try to follow carefully strikeout instructions at the OP.

P.S. Or just try to add password to Sirepuser


----------



## megasounds (Sep 5, 2016)

sensboston said:


> @megasounds, looks like you are using wrong certificate. Try to follow carefully strikethrough instructions at the OP.
> 
> P.S. Or just try to add password to Sirepuser

Click to collapse



thanks but..




also when i made changes with root-tools , vcreg registry editor or custompfd registry editor the changes are not made
everytime i press read the old value comes back 
it looks like the values are NOT written to the registry

i interop unlocked my L950xl with the vcreg procedure
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...creg-lumia-reg-editor-interop-unlock-t3451723

can you please advise here..
can please please anybody help me out here  
thx in advance

micheal


----------



## djtonka (Sep 5, 2016)

sensboston said:


> I believe, you guys just need a wait for the next @gus33000 release, that's all
> 
> P.S. Maybe, it's a lack of privileges, maybe - just a bug in interop tools but it really doesn't matter until you have other ways...

Click to collapse



Maybe Bold Like Us aka BLU want cooperate. Trying now on L820 with Custom to make sure I am doing it right


----------



## sensboston (Sep 5, 2016)

megasounds said:


> it looks like the values are NOT written to the registry
> 
> i interop unlocked my L950xl with the vcreg procedure

Click to collapse



vcREG has a bug (or "feature"): the app reporting "Success" regardless of the real interop unlock status. Try "Interop tools" first (to check are you really unlocked or not), than - using "Interop tools" - go to "SSH Account Manager" page, apply template "Full SFTP Access" than reboot your phone.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 5, 2016)

Great guide, @snickler!

A few things I've found useful:

Don't use the "Sirepuser" SSH/SFTP user for shell and file system access; it breaks deploying stuff to the phone (until you restore its default configuration). Instead, create a new user, give it the same username as your PC username, and set that one up (this is easy to do using the Interop Tools app). That lets you remote in to run arbitrary stuff, without screwing up your phone. It also means you don't have to supply a username anymore (at least for command-line tools); the client will use your username by default.
If you want to add a bunch of programs but don't want to worry about putting them in the MainOS  partition (which is limited size and doesn't get cleared on hard reset), consider 
	
	



```
C:\Data\Test\Bin
```
 (or U:\Test\Bin, same thing), which is in the Data partition but also included in PATH by default.
Two programs to make sure you have in your phone's PATH (or otherwise easily reached) are TLIST.EXE (task list, similar to the usual "tasklist.exe" on Windows except inexplicably superior; for example, it supports giving a tree output showing process ancestry) and KILL.EXE (again, much like "taskkill.exe" on Windows except better). These are included in the Win10IoT System32 directory.
While SSH/SFTP have the huge advantage of security, the server on the phone kiiinda sucks. For much better performance, reliability, and compatibility, use TELNETD and FTPD, attached to this post. Copy the files to the phone, preferably somewhere easy like U:\Test\Bin. To start them, SSH to the phone, then run the commands 
	
	



```
start TELNETD cmd.exe
```


```
start FTPD
```
*Note that this will leave them running at all times; use tlist.exe and kill.exe to shut them down when finished or you give anybody on the same WiFi as you total control of your phone!* You can use the telnet client built into Windows (you'll need to enable it from OptionalFeatures.exe), or use the one that comes with the Linux subsystem for Windows (bash.exe), or use a third-party one like PuTTY. For FTP, you *can* just use command line or browser-based (or third-party) FTP, but the best option is just to use the built-in support in Explorer; just navigate to "ftp://<YOUR_PHONE_IP>" and you'll see the root of the phone's filesystem. Advantages:
Both FTP and Telnet are really fast. SSH/SFTP is good, these are better.
No need for third-party clients, setting protocol levels, etc.
FTPD doesn't choke on large files the way the phone's SFTP server does, at least for me.
TELNETD supports things like "backspace" and "arrow keys" and other highly-advanced concepts. Tab completion works!
The obvious downside: there is no user authentication, no server authentication, no encryption, and no integrity checks. In other words, it is completely insecure. *DO NOT USE THIS ON A SHARED WIFI NETWORK!*
For Powershell, use TELNETD. Either run powershell after connecting to telnet, or just launch TELNETD pointing at powershell.exe. If you want to run multiple instances of TELNETD, you have to put them on different ports; add a second parameter with the port number. 
	
	



```
start telentd C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe 2323
```
 Tell your telnet client to connect on that port ("telnet <PHONE_IP> 2323"). For me, everything I've tried so far is working. No doubled input, I can see all the output, I can run programs, error messages are colored red, etc.


----------



## snickler (Sep 5, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> Don't use the "Sirepuser" SSH/SFTP user for shell and file system access; it breaks deploying stuff to the phone (until you restore its default configuration). Instead, create a new user, give it the same username as your PC username, and set that one up (this is easy to do using the Interop Tools app).

Click to collapse



^^^ Exactly for that reason I worked with @gus33000 for the capability to create different users to login. I discovered that the key is simply a user, so I figured it would be easier to have other users, rather than breaking sirepuser over and over again .  Awesome that you've added Telnet and FTPd. I actually started using FTPD right after I got CMD working because it was so much easier to transfer files over. Before I nuked my 1520, I had a startup script (a Scheduled Task that ran at start up) that would start FTPD


----------



## sensboston (Sep 5, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> Don't use the "Sirepuser" SSH/SFTP user for shell and file system access; it breaks deploying stuff to the phone

Click to collapse



Nope, it don't until firewall service is running, and you are using generated certificate for the "Sirepuser" instead of messing up modifying registry


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 5, 2016)

I need to learn more about the firewall. They made changes from WP8.x and I want to figure out what it is (and is not) allowing by default, and how to take control of it.


----------



## sensboston (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe ('cause no source code is available), @gus33000 is disabling win10 firewall service on the phone to provide access via sftp/ssh.
However if you follow strikeout instructions from the OP (about private key generation for Sirepuser), and will use generated certificate for sftp/ssh session, you don't need to do any registry changes except this one:

```
Registry Hive : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Registry Type: String
Registry Key Path: SYSTEM\Controlset001\Control\SSH\Sirepuser
Registry Value Name: default-shell
Registry Value Data: %SystemRoot%\System32\cmd.exe
```
but this change is required for interactive ssh session only (i.e. if you want to type commands). BTW, you don't need "default-shell" to run single or chained or piped commands via "Remote command" setting of PuTTY program (or any ssh command  ). Theoretically (I hope so) it's possible to achieve interop-unlock or "any unlock" by running IoT's "reg.exe" this way (I also think it starts with the ssh service priviledges).


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 7, 2016)

sensboston said:


> I believe ('cause no source code is available), @gus33000 is disabling win10 firewall service on the phone to provide access via sftp/ssh.
> However if you follow strikeout instructions from the OP (about private key generation for Sirepuser), and will use generated certificate for sftp/ssh session, you don't need to do any registry changes except this one:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


@sensboston It doesn't screw up anything to not have Sirepuser's default shell be the expected value ("%SystemRoot%\system32\WpConAppDev.exe")? That seems a little unlikely, but I admit I haven't tested.

Just turning off the firewall service (which does, based on comments in that thread, appear to be what is happening) is not a "solution" I'm OK with. On the other hand, building an app to control the firewall on the phone is something I am very much in favor of. It'll take some research, though.


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 7, 2016)

Is there any way to use bcdedit?
I always get privilege error.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 7, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Is there any way to use bcdedit?
> I always get privilege error.

Click to collapse


@BlueTR: Is there any way, yes, absolutely. What does it take... we'll have to find out. Services, even running as LocalSystem, can have some of their security privileges disabled. I'll need to look at the configuration for the service in question and see what privileges it is missing. Fixing it will just be a registry write and a reboot.


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 7, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> @BlueTR: Is there any way, yes, absolutely. What does it take... we'll have to find out. Services, even running as LocalSystem, can have some of their security privileges disabled. I'll need to look at the configuration for the service in question and see what privileges it is missing. Fixing it will just be a registry write and a reboot.

Click to collapse



And btw I cannot connect cmd via computer. Interop tools' itself doesn't connect too. I have to use putty on phone (downloaded using store bug). Also, I can't use sftp It stucks at "connecting to host" part.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 7, 2016)

Removed


----------



## sensboston (Sep 7, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> @sensboston It doesn't screw up anything to not have Sirepuser's default shell be the expected value ("%SystemRoot%\system32\WpConAppDev.exe")? That seems a little unlikely, but I admit I haven't tested.

Click to collapse



I still using my Lumia-950 for the app development and it works pretty well with VS 2015 (external deployers are working fine too). I can have ssh session opened and deploy solution from VS at the same time. And this Lumia was rebooted many time since I've changed that value. I believe, deployer is using other service(s), not a ssh with Sirepuser.


----------



## todarkness (Sep 7, 2016)

this do not work on new lumia x50 devices or ? any idea if someone will be able to make the interop tools useable with the leaked secure boot keys ?


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 7, 2016)

todarkness said:


> this do not work on new lumia x50 devices or ? any idea if someone will be able to make the interop tools useable with the leaked secure boot keys ?

Click to collapse



Interop Tools works with x50 devices already. In fact the app works for every OEM device by default, it's versatile.


----------



## spavlin (Sep 7, 2016)

> Steps for running CMD over SSH (assuming you've done the SFTP steps above)
> Redstone builds required. 10586.XXX builds will NOT work

Click to collapse


----------



## snickler (Sep 9, 2016)

@spavlin, I'm assuming you're running a 10586 build on a phone that already has some extra hackage going on? That is meant to be for 10586.XXX stock devices that don't already have some sort of extra security related hacks enabled with it .


----------



## darkfires (Sep 10, 2016)

*Full terminal control over SSH*

I can't be bothered to read thru all the pages to see if someone else figured it out but it was driving me nuts not having it, I was able to get it working by adding another user, I did end up half breaking the "Sirepuser" account though.  I have to login with "ssh [email protected] cmd" however I can login with "ssh [email protected]" and have full terminal control up/down command history backspace etc.  I derived the settings from IoT, use the supplementary file someone uploaded in another thread here.  I also got sc / net working , wevtutil, but I can't seem to get Eventlog to stay running yet, will post details another day for that.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SSH]
"cipher-c2s"="aes256-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc"
"cipher-s2c"="aes256-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc"
"enable-aoac-wake"=dword:00000001
"get-adapter-mac"=dword:00000001
"get-peer-host-name"=dword:00000001
"host-key"="ssh-dss"
"ip4-bind-port"=dword:00000016
"kex"="[email protected],[email protected],diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1"
"mac-c2s"="hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha1"
"mac-s2c"="hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha1"
"pin-auth-rpc"=dword:00000001
"required-privileges"="SeChangeNotifyPrivilege,SeIncreaseWorkingSetPrivilege,SeCreateGlobalPrivilege"
"auth-enable-any-user"=dword:00000001
"auth-enable-blank-password"=dword:00000000
"default-shell-console"=dword:00000001
"sftp-user-access"=dword:00000000
"default-shell"="c:\\windows\\system32\\cmd.exe"
"subsystems"="default,sftp"
"default-known-folders"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SSH\Admin]
"auth-mac"=hex:02,00,80,00,00,01
"auth-method"="password"
"auth-pk-trust-method"="password"
"default-env"="currentdir,async,autoexec"
"default-home-dir"="C:"
"default-shell"="c:\\windows\\system32\\cmd.exe"
"subsystems"="default,sftp"
"user-pin"="1234"
"user-name"="Administrator"
"default-shell-console"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SSH\DevTools]
"auth-pk-trust-method"="password"
"default-env"="currentdir,async,autoexec"
"default-home-dir"="C:"
"default-shell"="c:\\windows\\system32\\cmd.exe"
"subsystems"="default,sftp"
"user-pin"="1234"
"user-name"="LocalSystem"
"default-shell-console"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SSH\sirepuser]
"auth-as-current-user"=dword:00000001
"auth-mac"=hex:02,00,80,00,00,01
"auth-method"="password"
"auth-pk-trust-method"="password"
"default-alias-sysinfo"="%FOLDERID_SystemProgramsRoot%\\SysInfo\\SysInfo.exe"
"default-env"="currentdir,async,autoexec"
"default-home-dir"="C:"
"default-known-folders"=dword:00000001
"default-shell"="c:\\windows\\system32\\cmd.exe"
"default-use-chamber"=dword:00000001
"sftp-create-folders"=dword:00000001
"sftp-home-dir"="C:"
"sftp-known-folders"=dword:00000001
"sftp-mkdir-rex"=".*"
"sftp-open-dir-rex"=".*"
"sftp-read-file-rex"=".*"
"sftp-remove-file-rex"=".*"
"sftp-rmdir-rex"=".*"
"sftp-stat-rex"=".*"
"sftp-write-file-rex"=".*"
"subsystems"="default,sftp"
"user-pin"="1234"
"user-name"="LocalSystem"
"default-shell-console"=dword:00000001


----------



## snickler (Sep 10, 2016)

@darkfires and all:  I updated my OP since it has been confusing for others. Although I listed Interop Tools as an option to be used, I urge everyone to just simply use it instead. The steps I have listed are for manual use/"how it works". It's all automated in Interop Tools. We worked out the things so that an SSH Manager can create accounts to use outside of Sirepuser (so things don't get blown up). Hopefully this can clear up confusion.


----------



## darkfires (Sep 10, 2016)

snickler said:


> @darkfires and all:  I updated my OP since it has been confusing for others. Although I listed Interop Tools as an option to be used, I urge everyone to just simply use it instead. The steps I have listed are for manual use/"how it works". It's all automated in Interop Tools. We worked out the things so that an SSH Manager can create accounts to use outside of Sirepuser (so things don't get blown up). Hopefully this can clear up confusion.

Click to collapse



The interop tools version I had on my phone didn't have anything like that, so I tried uninstalling it and installing a newer version..  newer version doesn't even install, after clicking install nothing happens and nothing in extras.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 10, 2016)

darkfires said:


> The interop tools version I had on my phone didn't have anything like that, so I tried uninstalling it and installing a newer version..  newer version doesn't even install, after clicking install nothing happens and nothing in extras.

Click to collapse



Read the installation instructions, for a start all new versions of Interop Tools are not in extras, if you had a version in extras then it's really old. You need to first uninstall old versions, then reboot, then install all dependencies one by one like you would install an app, then reboot, then install the main appxbundle for your architecture. Only Beta 1.9-pre versions atm come with the SSH Manager. It's really recommended to install all of that via device portal so you have some verbose infos instead of nothing (for the case of file explorer)


----------



## schmo90 (Sep 12, 2016)

I also get the server refused message when i used putty.
I made all steps on my lumia 950 but on putty i can only enter user and password then i get the error 

is there an solution for this?

I want to fix the mtp without hardreset.  the guide you saw me needs the ssh...

=> Okay i think the full system access hack not worked.

Another reason for my fault is to shame...
i found out that i insert the registry entry with type string then int.
finally i broke the ability to writel/delete registry..
So i decided to hard reset my phone => mtp is working again^^
Now i tried the full sa with the interrupted tools and the iutool.

everytime i get ERROR: 0x80070490   Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490).

the solution for that should be delete the device from  devices and printes panel, but there it is not listened.

will there be some other way in the future to get a full registry access due to interrupted tools?





So finally i made a hard reset and i how everything will work as excepted...


----------



## saharudin.saat (Sep 15, 2016)

..


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 15, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> Now i tried the full sa with the interrupted tools and the iutool.
> 
> everytime i get ERROR: 0x80070490   Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you read carefully the instructions you would have realized the iutool + ndtk spkg steps are _*only for other OEMs, not nokia/microsoft*_ devices with ndtk already... You don't need to do these steps since you already have full sa registry access...


----------



## Zipperm (Sep 18, 2016)

Glance screen w10M

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile phone.


----------



## Seshpenguin (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone know if it's possible to run ARM compiled EXE's (aka stuff designed for Win 10 IoT) on the CMD? I tried to run node for Windows 10 IoT, but when I try to run node.exe on the cmd I only get blank output, then get returned to the console. I tried running it in the test folder, with and without somes of the names mentioned in the post, but nothing works so far.

On a side note, the built in CMD on InteropTools doesn't seem to work for me, I have to use PuTTY or something else to access CMD.


----------



## snickler (Sep 22, 2016)

Seshpenguin said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to run ARM compiled EXE's (aka stuff designed for Win 10 IoT) on the CMD? I tried to run node for Windows 10 IoT, but when I try to run node.exe on the cmd I only get blank output, then get returned to the console. I tried running it in the test folder, with and without somes of the names mentioned in the post, but nothing works so far.
> 
> On a side note, the built in CMD on InteropTools doesn't seem to work for me, I have to use PuTTY or something else to access CMD.

Click to collapse



Notice that in some of the instructions, I have the users pull in the System32 from a Win 10 IoT FFU.... It's possible that something's missing that node needs in order to work correctly. Who knows at this point.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 22, 2016)

If you try running a program (like node or similar) and it doesn't start, try dropping it into depends.exe (Dependency Walker, free download on the Internet) and see what DLLs it's loading, then make sure those DLLs are in the program's install directory or in the phone's PATH.

If you instead try running a program and don't get any text output (but the program appears to run), you may just be lacking a .MUI file. .MUI files (which are technically just .DLL files with a different extension) are used to store string tables for internationalization. To support multiple languages, internationalized programs don't have strings embedded in the program the way they normally might; instead, they load strings from a lookup table (or string table) in a .MUI file. Each .MUI file contains the strings for one program (or library) in one language.

Look for a directory (on wherever you got the program from) called "en-US" (or similar; that one is for English - United States; you might instead want, say fr-FR for French (francais) from France). Check that folder for a file that has the same name as your EXEs (and DLLs), but with an extra extension of .MUI on it. For example, "node.exe.mui". Make a folder (with the same name, e.g. "en-US") in the directory where you installed your program, and copy those .MUI files into it. Try running the program again, and you'll hopefully get text now!


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 23, 2016)

Also, a quick note: while Win10IoT binaries should work fine on W10M, Windows RT binaries will probably not work. This is because Windows RT uses the same arrangement of functions in DLLs as Windows on x86/x64/Itanium, and W10M (like WP8.x before it) has refactored a lot of those functions into different libraries. For example, "normal" Windows and Windows RT have a lot of the Win32 APIs in the library "kernel32.dll". WP8.x, W10M, and W10IoT instead have split those APIs between several libraries, such as "kernelbase.dll" and "kernel32legacy.dll". I'm not sure why they did this split - best guess would be that they wanted to move less-used APIs into their own DLLs, so that most apps don't need as much address space (virtual memory), but that doesn't seem like it would save *much* - but it makes most Win32 programs incompatible between the platforms even though they're both NT-based Windows and both run on the same CPU architecture.

Experimentation has shown that kernel-mode stuff may be intercompatible, but you need a kernel-mode code signing bypass for that.


----------



## Seshpenguin (Sep 23, 2016)

GoodDayToDie said:


> If you try running a program (like node or similar) and it doesn't start, try dropping it into depends.exe (Dependency Walker, free download on the Internet) and see what DLLs it's loading, then make sure those DLLs are in the program's install directory or in the phone's PATH.
> 
> If you instead try running a program and don't get any text output (but the program appears to run), you may just be lacking a .MUI file. .MUI files (which are technically just .DLL files with a different extension) are used to store string tables for internationalization. To support multiple languages, internationalized programs don't have strings embedded in the program the way they normally might; instead, they load strings from a lookup table (or string table) in a .MUI file. Each .MUI file contains the strings for one program (or library) in one language.
> 
> Look for a directory (on wherever you got the program from) called "en-US" (or similar; that one is for English - United States; you might instead want, say fr-FR for French (francais) from France). Check that folder for a file that has the same name as your EXEs (and DLLs), but with an extra extension of .MUI on it. For example, "node.exe.mui". Make a folder (with the same name, e.g. "en-US") in the directory where you installed your program, and copy those .MUI files into it. Try running the program again, and you'll hopefully get text now!

Click to collapse



Ok, looking at dependency walker, it looks like my phone has all the DLL's (I think, Im looking at the tree to the right, stuff listed under NODE.EXE. I would post a screenshot but I can't share links yet), and also there are no .mui files mentioned anywhere for Node.JS for Win IoT (See the node-chakracore github repo).

Oh and finally, thanks for the help, everyone


----------



## k4cperu (Sep 26, 2016)

Is there any way to make WinSCP able to change file permissions on the phone?


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 6, 2016)

how to get putty program for my phone?


----------



## billybatson (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi
How can I acess the folder /C/Data/PROGRAMS/WINDOWSAPPS using SFTP?


----------



## Riyad_ (Oct 30, 2016)

can anyone give me the cmd.exe and .mui file please


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 30, 2016)

Cmd


----------



## w10phone (Jan 7, 2017)

Does Windows 10  Phone have mshta.exe?


----------



## snickler (Jan 7, 2017)

w10phone said:


> Does Windows 10  Phone have mshta.exe?

Click to collapse



No.. Why would it?


----------



## w10phone (Jan 7, 2017)

snickler said:


> No.. Why would it?

Click to collapse



Because Windows 8.1 still does, so I was wondering whether Windows 10/Windows 10 Phone do. Even though HTA's are an outdated and obsolete technology, they could prove useful for quick tasks on a phone.


----------



## cocus (Jan 9, 2017)

I did messed up the folder of WindowsPowerShell in System32, and now I have fewer folders. 
Could anyone share the "ORIGINAL" (the vanilla one, without any custom PowerShell packages installed) contents of the folder C:\Windows\System32\PowerShell (for version 10.0.0.14393.448)? 
Thanks!


----------



## Nono1135 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, is it possible to have Full FileSystem Access on Lumia 950 with VCReg and InteropTools installed ?
I would like to edit my hosts file for adblock.
Thank you


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 17, 2017)

I can do this using PC.


----------



## Nono1135 (Jan 17, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> I can do this using PC.

Click to collapse



can you explain ?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 17, 2017)

Acces phone/windows/system32/drivers/etc. Copy to PC and open hosts file using notepad. Modify and save. Erase .txt extension. Move back to ETC  folder.


----------



## Nono1135 (Jan 18, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Acces phone/windows/system32/drivers/etc. Copy to PC and open hosts file using notepad. Modify and save. Erase .txt extension. Move back to ETC  folder.

Click to collapse



I know how to edit host file, but i would like to gain access to c:\widows file system, and is it possible over SFTP like descibe on this thread ?
Thank you


----------



## Vladex126 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help me. Having trouble to install any app from store. error code 0x800419A0 Does anyone knowe how to fix it ? Tried everything.


----------



## npradeeppai (Feb 28, 2017)

I set up the sftp server in my lumia 520 using interop tools. I scanned the server on my Android phone using es file manager. The sftp server showed up but im unable to open it.


----------



## kcirtap (May 25, 2017)

*Error permission denied*

Hello,
I success get access to file system over SMTP using Swish, I'm trying  to edit the *hosts* file, however when I try to delete i'm getting the error *permission denied*.
Is possible to get access to edit the hosts file or other system file?


----------



## sensboston (May 25, 2017)

kcirtap said:


> Hello,
> I success get access to file system over *SMTP* using Swish, I'm trying  to edit the *hosts* file, however when I try to delete i'm getting the error *permission denied*.
> Is possible to get access to edit the hosts file or other system file?

Click to collapse



I believe, you wanna say SFTP, not SMTP  But AFAIK, you can't edit/replace HOSTS file via SFTP. Simplest way is:
- copy any good (i.e. with ads & malware sites added) to phone storage or sd-card
- start remote SSH session on your phone
- copy new HOSTS file to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc by using standard *copy * command or *xcopy*.

If you prepared your SSH (secure shell) access right, *cmd.exe* (as a shell program) will start with system privileges, so you can do literally everything on your phone.


----------



## kcirtap (May 27, 2017)

I'm having the following error in the CMD...
Error: 87

The /applydrive option is not recognized in this context.
For more information, refer to the help.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

(See attached image)


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 24, 2017)

Any newer binaries from iot system32?


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jun 24, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Any newer binaries from iot system32?

Click to collapse




I did not find anything useful in the new versions of iot, but I'm writing a program (something that looks like a package manager in linux).


----------



## tekgurl (Jul 28, 2017)

Is there a way to get write permission?


----------



## sensboston (Jul 29, 2017)

tekgurl said:


> Is there a way to get write permission?

Click to collapse



What kind of write permissions you are looking for? File system (what location?) or registry or what? 

You can copy files even to c:\windows\system\* by using ndtklib.dll & ndtklib.winmd (check Interop Tools) but phone must be interop- & caps-unlocked (this works in my ad blocker for w10m).

P.S. However if you have no idea how to use .winmd, I can't help you.


----------



## tekgurl (Jul 29, 2017)

sensboston said:


> What kind of write permissions you are looking for? File system (what location?) or registry or what?
> 
> You can copy files even to c:\windows\system\* by using ndtklib.dll & ndtklib.winmd (check Interop Tools) but phone must be interop- & caps-unlocked (this works in my ad blocker for w10m).
> 
> P.S. However if you have no idea how to use .winmd, I can't help you.

Click to collapse



Have a 950 XL. Just simply want to change the fonts. The font change apps don't work on the x50 line.  Every time I try to move files to C:\Windows\fonts, I get a pop-up message saying I don't have access. I successfully unlocked with vcreg and installed interop tools.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Flocke27 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I want to overwrite several dll files in the system32 directory but I have no access using sftp and cmd over ssh. Does anyone have an idea how to overwrite these files without creating and flashing a new ROM?


----------



## simonand (Nov 19, 2017)

Can I modify files in C:\Windows\ if I have cmd access?


----------



## weltraumkuh (Feb 6, 2018)

Is there a way or trick to access, create or open files and directories with UTF8 file names via sftp? If I try this I get the error message "Couldn't canonicalize: No such file or directory" even so I copied the directory name. Even uploding files with UTF8 file names leads to errors. In the list these Files and Directories are listed correct with the given charaters like (Ä,Ö,Ü, é ß and so on). These files were also displayed correctly on the phone via e.g. Total Comander.
Is there any registry setting to set the right local or codepage to make utf8 work.
CMD and full file system access is working well beside of this.


----------



## that'smee (Feb 12, 2018)

Got new error...running cmd via ssh but getting error access denied..so what to do next..


----------



## that'smee (Mar 23, 2018)

Finally got access to powershell but getting these error.Help me to fix these errors.Thank you


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 23, 2018)

You have installed the "CoreClrPowerShellExt" folder


----------



## that'smee (Mar 23, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> You have installed the "CoreClrPowerShellExt" folder

Click to collapse



Yes i have copied "CoreClrpowershellext"  now powershell working thank you i forgot to copy this...but powershell is working very slowly via telnet can you help me make it fast


----------



## smuru (Nov 6, 2019)

*Uninstalling cortana*

I used wp internals to go to mass storage mode only.no unlock bootloader or rooting. Build 15254.590
Never used root tools ,interop tools winscp,sirepusr.

Simply in mass storage mode searched for files related to cotana..in 2 places i found.easy ony.to delete changed all line permissions to full permission (propertis,security tab.).reboot to normal

Thats all.in home screen cortana was shown without icon.this is needed.

Then go to reset in about option and reset. After that no cortana.
I did this for vallet,onenote and for some other 4 or 5 apps.

Happy.


----------

